# sources of glycerin



## enzymerich (May 8, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to try the glycerin method to make liquid soap. I've understand that the price of glycerin is an issue though. I am trying to find glycerin at a good price.

Is 5 gallons for $70 plus shipping about as cheap as it gets?
http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/glveusp35po.html

That's $14 per gallon plus shipping. Assuming a gallon weighs about 8 lbs (like water, but not sure) that would be about $1.75 per lb plus shipping. 
That's cheaper than a lot of oils, right? (still more expensive than the water used in the water method)

I've also seen glycerin for $40 per lb at a soap supply company.

What is a good price and a good source in the US?

Are there any other industries (like pharmaceutical) that may sell it at a lower price?

Thanks for any information!

Richie


----------



## mel z (May 8, 2013)

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-so...eb_store.cgi?query_price_low_range=0&cart_id=

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-Glycerin-USP-Kosher-Vegetable/Categories

http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_G_R-Glycerin.html

http://compare.ebay.com/like/280934502758?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

If looking for smaller amounts, you could also check ecig vendors, but these are the cheapest at the 5 gallon amounts I found in a quick google search.


----------



## lsg (May 8, 2013)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has 10 lbs. of glycerin for 15.87 with free shipping.  Minimum order amount is $30.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=1&GroupID=505&CategoryID=2132&ProductID=3986&ProductName=Crafters+Choice%E2%84%A2+Glycerin+-+Natural


----------



## DmdJoe (May 9, 2013)

You can buy it at ChemWorld.com.

http://www.chemworld.com/ChemWorld-Glycerin-USP-s/1553.htm

If you get into mass production. We were at the canton fair in China. These guys make a really good soap machine. You will need to have google translation on.

http://www.fuda998.com


----------



## enzymerich (May 9, 2013)

thanks for all the great info everybody! that really helps.
Richie


----------



## Dorado (May 10, 2013)

Farmers use glycerin for cows,  perhaps you should look at farm equipment.
In the EU, approximately ½ price for the same item.


----------



## enzymerich (May 13, 2013)

great tip, I'll check it out, thank you so much!
richie


----------

